# Environnements de dveloppement > Delphi > Codes sources  tlcharger >  Composant d'affichage de l'aperu des conomiseurs d'cran de Windows [Sources]

## Pierre Castelain

Bonjour, 

Je vous propose un nouvel lment  utiliser : Composant d'affichage de l'aperu des conomiseurs d'cran de Windows.

Cration d'un composant permettant d'afficher l'aperu d'un conomiseur d'cran dans un programme Delphi.
Projet ScreenSaverPreview
Les conomiseurs d'cran sont des excutables qui doivent respecter quelques contraintes simples. Ils doivent particulirement supporter certains paramtres en ligne de commande. Celui qui nous intresse est le paramtre /p. Celui-ci indique  l'conomiseur qu'il ne doit pas s'afficher en plein cran mais dans une fentre dont le handle est fourni comme second paramtre.

Reste  savoir comment l'arrter. Il nous suffit d'envoyer un message WM_CLOSE  la fentre de l'conomiseur. Pour notre composant, nous identifions cette fentre en numrant les fentres clientes du composant.



 ::arrow::  Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------

